# The New Guy . . .



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

New Guy here ! Just saying hello to everyone and looking forward to posting  information and learning from others !! 
 Originally from Southeast TX . but I've traveled and lived in just about every Southern state ! I've learned alot from the locals and from the old smoke stands that you tend to see back off in the country ! 
Different region's and different sauces from pork to TX beef !! 
I've been a advid weekend bbq Smoker for over 20 yrs .. Yea yea yea ...The Old Timers say i still have alot to learn !! 
However , I have no problems with listening while tossing a few back next to a smoke pit.. 

Cheers , Burner76


----------



## motocrash (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome from Virginia Burner.


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Preciate ya Motocrash ! Met some Tar heals while at Bristol motor speed way ( Nascar cup series ) few years ago ...Had a blast with them guys ... Cheers to ya from Texas .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard burner, glad to have you and your experience join the club.

Chris


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome Burner76!  Looking forward to see some of your cooks.
Teddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join the group!
Al


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks guys ! I've been reading these forums off and on for about 2 yrs now . 
Idky I've never joined until now but never to late !! Just picked up a new smoker yesterday evning .. Like a over grown kid with his hands in the cookie jar , I was outside at 10pm starting the seasoning process !! Test run today with 2 briskets , 3 whole yard birds , 5 lbs of boudin and 32 sausage links . I'll post pictures and results ! 

Cheers !


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 12, 2018)

Hope you have a great summer and have much success! 
Welcome!


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you Rings R Us !! 

Cheers


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard! I joined yesterday. Newbie smoker. Can wait to see your pics and ask you questions ;)


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks Jonathan , You too..!! It's never to late to get started !! 
Cheers ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome Burner!!
We can always enjoy having another Great Texas Cook among us!!:)

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you Bear and Kruizer !!
Just threw on a couple of briskets ..
Going to be a long cook , lol.
Odd time to start them at 10am however , these aren't for dinner ! They'll come off and be placed in a pan with some of that good aujus and the whole pan will slide into a expandable vacuum sealed bag and be on thier way to oklahoma tomorrow morning !


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome, sounds like we are going to be seeing some cool cooks comin from your pit. Look forward to seeing them


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks dcecil .. I try..We all try and sometimes we'll fall down !!!?  
Every Smoker has it's own attitude . 
Today with this being a new smoker , I've got my hands full !!!


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Sounds like yor new pits a biggin with the size cook you mentioned.  Have any pics of your cooker


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes sir.. It's nothing to big ,  Over and under Smoker .. 2 slide out grill plates . Huge fire box that has additional slide out grate for grilling/reverse seared Steaks..


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Burner76 said:


> Yes sir.. It's nothing to big ,  Over and under Smoker .. 2 slide out grill plates . Huge fire box that has additional slide out grate for grilling/reverse seared Steaks..


That is a nice Rig.  Thanks for the pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow!!
Never saw a cooker quite like that!!
Must be making some of that Awesome Texas Brisket with that Bad Boy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

THATS a great lookin grill you got there


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jonathan Carlson said:


> THATS a great lookin grill you got there


"Smoker..Not a Grill !" Today is my first cook using it. This bad boy will lay it down !! 
Not to bad managing temperature on it ..However it could and will be better after i make a few tweeks and seal the firebox a little better than it is now. I'll post a few more pictures of todays ongoing cook..
Cheers !!


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

Burner76 said:


> "Smoker..Not a Grill !" Today is my first cook using it. This bad boy will lay it down !!
> Not to bad managing temperature on it ..However it could and will be better after i make a few tweeks and seal the firebox a little better than it is now. I'll post a few more pictures of todays ongoing cook..
> Cheers !!


Yessir I stand corrected. It is a smoker. I think my coworkers were talking to me earlier when I typed that message. Distracted. Or I was shoeing a fly away or something. X-D


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jonathan Carlson said:


> Yessir I stand corrected. It is a smoker. I think my coworkers were talking to me earlier when I typed that message. Distracted. Or I was shoeing a fly away or something. X-D


Hahaha it's all good !! Just giving ya a hard time !!


----------



## Connie Booth (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello!!!
Welcome


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you ..Same to you ! 

Cheers -


----------



## phatbac (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice smoker and welcome to the forums form North Carolina (ya know where real BBQ is made ;) )
looking forward to seeing your smoker in action and great smokes from ya!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you Aaron , lol.. 
So do you like a mustard Venigar or the red with your pulled pork ?  I use to live in Jackson , TN . Now i know that's not the Carolina's however the whole mid-South region loves thier pulled pork and ribs !! 
 Some of the most well mannered polite folks I've ever met. Living in the region , I ate a ton of bbq..pulled pork , Chicken, ribs ..So much that i became obsessed !!   
Upon moving back to my home state , Houston Tx.. I brought back what i learned and put it to use ..homemade slaws , Venigar sauces , different pig's ass rubs ..good stuff !!  True slow N low bbq ..
Nowadays I end up giving away most of the porkbutts I cook simply due to being burnt out on it but my nieghbors and friends love it !!! 

Cheers to ya -


----------



## phatbac (Jun 14, 2018)

I hear ya and i spend a lot of time making Texas style (beef ribs, brisket, sausage etc.) because some people can't get enough! I guess all BBQ if made with love is good BBQ!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Burner76 (Jun 16, 2018)

phatbac said:


> I hear ya and i spend a lot of time making Texas style (beef ribs, brisket, sausage etc.) because some people can't get enough! I guess all BBQ if made with love is good BBQ!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Well hopefully this 2nd go around with it today will go better than the 1st round..lol

Cheers, Greg


----------

